# Is this Look Seatpost delaminating or what?



## mahoneyjoe2 (Aug 16, 2008)

Like the title says, I'm wondering if my Look seatpost is delaminating and maybe becoming weak/dangerous. I bought it used maybe 4-5 years ago, used it maybe for a year, and its just sat, indoors, for the last 2-3 years. I don't recall this pealing/rolling plastic stuff inside the post when I was last using it.


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hmmm.

Looks like flaking clearcoat.


----------



## mahoneyjoe2 (Aug 16, 2008)

It's thickish and real bendable, not at all brittle; probably as thick as blister packaging, but more rubbery and opaque. There aren't any carbon fibers in it though.
What concerned me is that in deep, its sort of a long continuous sheet, like a piece of paper rolled up.
I'm thinking the absence of carbon fibers in it should mean I'm good. Thanks.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I think it's the bladder used in production. You should be fine.


----------

